# WARM WISDOM FOR FEBRUARY from Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
January 31, 2019*

*AIRBOAT REDFISHING​*





​
The biggest distinction between the central region of the Texas coast and other coastal waters of our state is the back lakes that are situated throughout Matagorda Island, a well known 38-mile long barrier island that stretches northeast-southwest beginning about 7-miles south of Port Oâ€™Connor. This coastal marsh country consists of more than 7,300 acres of shallow water thatâ€™s accessible only by airboat, making it a true mecca for fish and wildlife alike. Winding your way through this pristine ecosystem will provide you with an opportunity at seeing gators, deer, wild hogs, coyotes, and turkey, not to mention the whooping cranes, which are making a comeback from being nearly extinct. If youâ€™re a nature lover, airboat redfishing needs to be on your â€œto-do listâ€ of outdoor activities, and you wonâ€™t find a better place to make such a memorable trip happen than right here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina - The Preferred Lodge On The Texas Coast!

*GOOD TIMES​*By: Randy Brown - Bay Flats Manager






​
There are times and events that remind us just how blessed we are. This morning was one of those times for me. Here at Bay Flats Lodge we had our annual meeting with the guides, staff and ownership. The picture that accompanies this post is of our guides and the check written to the Building Conservation Trust this month. Iâ€™m blessed to work for great owners Chris and Deb Martin. Iâ€™m also privileged to work with the best group of professional guides anywhere. Add to
that equation an outstanding management staff I share an office with and Iâ€™m one lucky guy. And donâ€™t miss the number on that check. Our generous guest contributed $2005.00 dollars in January which was matched by Bay Flats Lodge and every dollar goes to creating a better fishery here on the Central Texas Coast. Life comes with good and bad for all of us but today I was reminded of just how much good I have to be thankful for!

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**FRIDAY - Jan 25th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Friday represented Day #1 with this large returning group, and we had tremendous results! The three-man team that fished with me put together full limits of Black Drum and they ended the day only one shy of their Redfish limits. I consider this quite an accomplishment, as one of the gentlemen hadnâ€™t fished in 35 years, and another one hadnâ€™t fished in 39 years, so it made for a special day as we watched them having a blast while they landed a fish on nearly every cast. Now thatâ€™s what itâ€™s all about!






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Itâ€™s Friday, itâ€™s the end of another week, and our time out on the water today turned out to be a grinder of a day. However, todayâ€™s bunch stuck it out regardless of the hardship, and they managed to put some quite descent fish in the box before it was all over. The weather ended on a positive note for us, and so did the fishing!






​
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - Today started out cold and the sky clear. The bite was kind of slow, and things quickly fell into the recent routine of having to cross our fingers a bit and hope for some more action, but my guys made it happen. After it was all said and done, one of the crew had whooped up on a big cold-water trout that was the biggest Iâ€™ve seen in a few weeks - she was a beauty!






​
*SATURDAY - Jan 26th*
*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* - The past couple weeks has presented us with somewhat of a hit-n-miss type of pattern for both late-season ducks and for January fishing. We hit the last weekend of duck season with an all out last-ditch effort regardless of whether the conditions were in our favor, or not. We managed a few, but we certainly would have liked some more birds. Regardless, the redfish action remains steady, especially when you can locate a school of them. We even happened upon a limit of keeper trout the other day, which is something we havenâ€™t experienced much of in recent weeks.






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - This morning was Day #2 with the guys who fished with me yesterday. The morning started out chilly and cloudy, but they didnâ€™t let that bother them! They were here to catch some fish, and thatâ€™s exactly what they proceeded to do. Although it was only a half-day trip, it turned out being a great day with good folks who had a big time!






​
*MONDAY - Jan 28th*
*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - Another duck season has come and gone, but we ended it on a positive note and canâ€™t wait until next season gets here! The redfish and black drum bite continues to flourish, and we never stop looking for that prize wintertime sow trout to come along and give us a chance at her. Gearing up now for next weekâ€™s scouting trips for catching February redfish out of the airboat. Come on down and get you some!






​
*WARM WISDOM FOR FEBRUARY​*Along our coastal regions of Texas, the month of February has been known to bring us some of the absolute coldest days of the entire year. That brings up a very crucial topic for this time of the year â€" the importance of proper clothing. When it turns cold this month, the number of anglers out on the water will drastically be reduced simply due to the weather. February anglers will often enjoy a lot of peace and quiet, which also means they might be on their own for a long period of time in the event they might need some assistance for whatever reason. Experiencing an emergency while on the water can be tough enough without being cold, being wet, or being cold and wet. For this reason, itâ€™s recommended that you dress in layers, and take extra clothing on your trip. You can always remove layers if you get too warm, but you canâ€™t put on that which you donâ€™t have. Just food for thought!

You should allocate more time than usual during February when scanning your wintertime fishing spots before you spend valuable time anchoring and exiting the boat. Once youâ€™ve pulled into an area, use the first few minutes to examine the immediate area for baitfish activity, looking primarily for pods of baitfish (preferably mullet). You wonâ€™t always see the heavy bait action that you commonly see during warm months of the year, so learn to look for other signs like surface or tail swirls, slicks, diving birds, or any other kind of bird that looks like they may be simply sitting on the water. Those are all potential signs that a fish is eating, or has recently eaten, so pay close attention to the waterâ€™s surface.

Experienced coastal anglers know that a muddy bottom structure retains more heat than that of a sandy bottom, so anglers should search for trout in deeper water thatâ€™s lined with soft mud whenever it turns really cold this month. In these cold, muddy places you will need to work your artificial baits very slow because the trout tend to be especially lethargic during extreme cold-water conditions. Other places to pursue February trout are muddy areas along shorelines, coves, protected bayous, channels, and any other drainage-type places that feed water in or out of back lake spaces. And on those rare occasions of a high-tide in February, make it a point to hunt for baitfish activity in some of the more remote regions of the back lakes while focusing your attention on the windward shorelines of the lakes.

With water clarity being another important factor, you might look at throwing bright-colored baits in clear water, and dark colors in dirty water. Regardless, whenever you target big February trout, toss some slow-sinkers like the Corky and the Fat Boy. Top waters have also produced well in February, so throw a wide variety of colors, but remember to use smaller sizes. Bundle-up, be safe, and go get â€˜em!

Donâ€™t forget about the Bay Flats Lodge 2019 HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT SPECIAL. From now through the end of February, wade fishing guests will receive a $25 DISCOUNT off their nightly lodging and meals each day. There are several February dates still available, but theyâ€™ll go fast, so donâ€™t hesitate in phoning and making your reservations todayâ€¦(888) 677-4868.

*HEREâ€™S WHAT RECENT GUESTS HAVE TO SAYâ€¦​*_Great and fun experience with a 5-star service! - *Corinne J. 1/30/19*

Had a phenomenal 5-star experience - great customer experience, amazing staff, and outstanding food. Recommend everyone go! - *Hunter H. 1/30/19*

The lodge staff was awesome, and the food was amazing! Capt. Nick Dahlman was on top of things! He worked non-stop getting us safely where we need to be, creating a wind-perfect set, and doing his best to call in the ducks. If something wasn't working, we tried something else. Our group really appreciated his dedication and work ethic! We loved your place, and we'll back in the future! - *Chris B. 1/28/19*

Capt. Harold Dworaczyk is a great guide! - *Kelly S. 1/28/19*_

*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 80 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Thunderstorms likely this evening. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms overnight. Low 58F. Winds E at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Mostly cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 67F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 67F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in *
Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High near 70F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 60 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High around 70F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Tuesday 50 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 72F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Wednesday 40 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Cloudy skies late. High around 70F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Synopsis:* Showers and a few thunderstorms will continue across the middle Texas coastal waters Thursday evening. The shower activity will gradually diminish Thursday night as the upper level disturbance shifts away from the region. There is a possibility for some sea fog to develop by early Friday morning for area bays and nearshore waters. Otherwise, a weak to occasionally moderate easterly flow is expected for Friday. Another upper level disturbance will contribute to isolated to scattered showers Friday night into Saturday. Drier conditions expected Sunday. A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected Sunday and Monday due to higher surface pressure to the east and surface low pressure over the Southern Plains. Sea fog conditions will be possible through at least the weekend.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 57.0 degrees
Seadrift 57.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 57.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike LuresSwan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

https://fishgame.com/2019/01/coasta...LTT7q_veCKer7Jrc7K-omuwmYlMZ6gYyDwZYBvyU7Wgx4


----------

